
Software error doomed Japanese Hitomi spacecraft - i000
http://www.nature.com/news/software-error-doomed-japanese-hitomi-spacecraft-1.19835
======
brudgers
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11602536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11602536)

